# International/ Travel Forum



## Vintageglam (Jun 22, 2010)

Love the idea of making subforums (i.e nail fanatics).

As such can we now change the name of the Travel forum to the "International Forum"

and then have sub-forums for;

- Travel
- Expats/ People living abroad
- UK Ladies
- EU Ladies

etc

TIA


----------



## awhyley (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh my.


----------



## Enyo (Jun 22, 2010)

The admins made it clear they are not doing any more forums. That's why the nail and mental health thread are locked.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jun 22, 2010)

I like the idea of making the travel forum into an int'l forum. 
It's not making MORE forums, just changing the focus on the ones we have.


----------



## Enyo (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, in that case, I'm not sure why mental health couldn't be a sub-forum of the main Health forum. I have an idea, but I don't have a certainty. Oh well, at least my nails will be hooked up the next time I'm in the hospital.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree it makes more sense now to go the way of sub-forums so that people can quickly find the topics and threads they are looking for.

As much as I love Michael it's time he became a sub-forum.

If Michael can get a forum all to himself what does it say about us International ladies who pay our six fiddy and don't even have our own sub-forum on LHCF???

We are not requesting any more forums we just want some sub-forums which I feel make the site easier to negotiate and more relevant to the different interest groups on here which can only in my mind increase and benefit the number of members of this site.

TIA Mods for considering our request.


----------



## Keen (Jun 22, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I like the idea of making the travel forum into an int'l forum.
> It's not making MORE forums, just changing the focus on the ones we have.



Why can't it be both? Travel is travel.


----------



## kayte (Jun 22, 2010)

I do hear you OP ...there's lot of people posting from overseas ..it 'd be interesting 
to see a focus on that....but maybe the other way around? 
travel ..with a sub forum for those who live abroad and travel?

cas...the travel forum is essentially about travel....while it happens a lot of it IS internationally related..some of it is Domestic...some of it is misc..eg ...traveling with kids
travlling on the cheap....cruises..buses vs planes etc

the focus is still on travel...


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jun 22, 2010)

ummm the travel forum does not seem that busy to have so many sub forums. But I do think there is a case to be made for a name change I was surprised when they named it Travel forum I think it should be something like Travel and International Living


----------



## soulie (Jun 23, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Love the idea of making subforums (i.e nail fanatics).
> 
> As such can we now change the name of the Travel forum to the "International Forum"
> 
> ...


 
Putting travel under the broad heading of international would be misleading; there are threads about people traveling within their own countries, e.g. threads about Hawaii that have been posted by Americans.  If I am planning to go to Galveston, and I live in Chicago, why would I expect to post/read about it under an International forum?  The same applies to Expats/People living abroad:  a person who is a native/citizen of Nigeria who is in NYC is living abroad, but if she wants information about NYC people who live in NYC might not see it there whereas her questions would have a high probability of being seen in a general travel forum.

Regarding "UK Ladies", "EU Ladies" and "etc" - there are too many possibilities if this is broken down in this manner.  Then we would need to have "Africa Ladies", "Australia Ladies", "Japan Ladies", "Afghanistan Ladies", etc.  I think it is excessive; I have had no trouble with one main forum for travel and I have been able to find any information I needed in one place - which I find very handy.


----------



## Laela (Jun 23, 2010)

The travel forum is as "busy" as a one-strip airport in the middle of the Boonies.

ITA w/ cutieb for a name change instead -- "Travel and International Living" 

That has a nice, sophisticated ring to it.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Laela said:


> *The travel forum is as "busy" as a one-strip airport in the middle of the Boonies.*
> 
> ITA w/ cutieb for a name change instead -- "Travel and International Living"
> 
> That has a nice, sophisticated ring to it.


----------

